# Ukrainian: use of вітаю



## arhall2

I have a few books now and have seen вітаю used as a greeting in one book and another book only defines it as a translation for "congratulations!"  Is вітаю used as a common hello/greeting, a way to congratulate someone, both, or more?

Thanks!


----------



## Selyd

Так. І як вітання, і як поздоровлення.
*Вітаю! Де йдеш?*
*Передавайте вітання любій ...*
*Вітаю тебе з днем народження .. з Новим Роком .. з Різдвом Христовим!*
Коли дуже урочисто - *Віншуємо*, дорогий колего, з 70-річчям!


----------



## ectuohy

In addition to the really common "best wishes on the occasion of X" sense, it's also used--frequently-- in the sense of "welcome"

 Ну, ось тут наша хата. Вітаємо!  

The "greeting" sense is rarer, IMHO; usually привіт/привітання (which are obviously related words) are used instead.

Привіт, хлопці! Куди йдете?

Передай моє привітання всій родині!


----------



## tyhryk

arhall2 said:


> I have a few books now and have seen вітаю used as a greeting in one book and another book only defines it as a translation for "congratulations!" Is вітаю used as a common hello/greeting, a way to congratulate someone, both, or more?
> 
> Thanks!


 
In general "Вітаю!" is used as congratulation with some nice event, including birthday. And "вітаю" is rarely used in the sense "hello", it's better to use "привіт".   



ectuohy said:


> In addition to the really common "best wishes on the occasion of X" sense, it's also used--frequently-- in the sense of "welcome"
> 
> Ну, ось тут наша хата. Вітаємо!
> 
> The "greeting" sense is rarer, IMHO; usually привіт/привітання (which are obviously related words) are used instead.
> 
> Привіт, хлопці! Куди йдете?
> 
> Передай моє привітання всій родині!


Perfectly! You're right.


----------



## Twinkle_Ukraine

I agree with the previous posts - "*Вітаю!*" is usually used when you want to congratulate somebody on something: "Вітаю з Новим Роком!", "Вітаю з Різдвом!", "Вітаю з днем народження!", "Вітаю з успішним захистом диплому!" As a greeting "Вітаю!" is used in formal speech or writing and is not typical for spoken Ukrainian. We use "Привіт!" instead. This greeting, however, is used to address people you know well and are close with. For example, you cannot greet your teacher like that. The phrase "say hello to your Mom from me" is translated "передавай мамі *вітання* від мене" and "say hello to your sister" "передавай сестрі *вітання/привіт*" depending on whether you treat this sister in a formal or less formal way.


----------



## Grefsen

tyhryk said:


> In general "Вітаю!" is used as congratulation with some nice event, including birthday. And "вітаю" is rarely used in the sense "hello", it's better to use "привіт".


Would it be appropriate for me to write *"Вітаю Наталія!"* on a birthday card to a Ukrainian friend named Nataliya?  The card already has *"**З Днем Народження!"* (Happy Birthday!) printed on it.  

Дякую!


----------



## oveka

"Вітаю, Наталіє!"


----------



## Grefsen

oveka said:


> "Вітаю, Наталіє!"


Дуже дякую!


----------



## LSPresource

Вітаємо! - I have a strong difference in opinion on this and would like native speaker input.

I need to say 'WELCOME' on a slide that will go up in a meeting room.  The context is WELCOME to the US, and Welcome to our company headquarters (for a group of Ukrainians)
I also later need to say 'CONGRATULATIONS'. This is for a slide that will go up when the group of Ukrainians is recognized for winning an achievement award. 

I have one native speaker who says:   Ласково просимо for WELCOME  and     Вітаємо! for CONGRATULATIONS.
I have another native speaker who says: Вітаємо! For WELCOME and    Поздоровляємо!  for CONGRATULATIONS 

Can anyone provide some insight? This is mighty confusing for those of us in the US who would not expect to use the same word for both Welcome and Congratulations, but I like the concept! But I cannot get consensus on which is correct! Help appreciated.


----------



## marrish

Are you suggesting that there is a difference between Western Ukraine and Eastern Ukraine? (Re. westerners).


----------



## LSPresource

marrish said:


> Are you suggesting that there is a difference between Western Ukraine and Eastern Ukraine? (Re. westerners).


Not at all, I meant Westerner in terms of US. Should edit that out as I meant no offense!
Edited that out for clarity's sake.


----------



## marrish

Oh, it's OK then. I misunderstood it.


----------



## LSPresource

And I live in what is termed here as the 'wild west' -- mountain lions, bears and deep canyons.


----------



## marrish

Great for you buddy! Thanks. I don't know the answer to your interesting question and I would also like to see some. I suspect both of them are right but there are certain nuances.


----------



## oveka

ectuohy said:


> Привіт, хлопці! Куди йдете?



Привіт, хлопці!* Де* йдете?
"_Куди_" do not say!


----------

